# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Curso de Extensión Universitaria UNED

## Ruben Diaz

En el marco del Programa de Desarrollo Profesional y Personal de la UNED, este año 2017/2018 ofertamos:

"Aplicación de herramientas de modelado al cumplimiento de la normativa de calidad de aguas".



Hoy en día, la simulación numérica es una herramienta fundamental hoy para el análisis y la predicción de multitud de fenómenos en los ámbitos de la ingeniería y del medio ambiente. En este curso nos centraremos en los modelos de aguas y en su aplicación para que, ante un vertido, el estudiante sepa cómo valorar el cumplimiento de los objetivos de calidad establecidos en el medio receptor. En el curso analizaremos el comportamiento de diferentes tipos de efluente, introduciremos los modelos más utilizados y presentaremos la normativa vigente y los datos de calidad de agua y de caudal accesibles al públicos desde las páginas web de las Administraciones Públicas competentes. 

Más información:
curso_modelado_aguas@dfmf.uned.es
Aplicación de herramientas de modelado al cumplimiento de la legislación de aguas superficiales - Formación Permanente - 

Fechas del curso: enero-abril de 2018
Duración: 125 horas (a distancia)
Fechas de matriculación: 7 de Septiembre a 1 de Diciembre de 2017
Precio Público de Matrícula: 180 

----------


## milagro4

alguien sabe de un curso actualmente?

----------

